# Some tips on MagicJack use



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I’ve used MagicJack for years. In the states it was my major home phone line. I’ve found a few quirks that might be helpful to other people.

First of all if you are having problems loading MJ and are currently using Skype the first trick is to unload Skype, then load MJ and then load Skype back again. It seems that both software programs use some of the same resources on the computer. MJ will not load properly over Skype but once it’s loaded Skype can also load.

The other real trick was when I purchased a hands free phone with two remote units. The phone worked great but would not ring. After three different phones and a bunch of emails I found out that many hands free units get their ring power from the phone line itself. I then found a phone that carried its own ring power and everything worked great. 

I’ve found that MJ is a great unit and for about $15.00US I’ll put up with a few disconnects and low voice volume every once in a while.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's also lovely to know that, in a foreign country, one can have a US phone number for free long distance to friends/family in the US.

Even without that, using MJ+ means that I get 500 minutes for $10, when calling our daughter in Italy or sister in law in Greece.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> It's also lovely to know that, in a foreign country, one can have a US phone number for free long distance to friends/family in the US.
> 
> Even without that, using MJ+ means that I get 500 minutes for $10, when calling our daughter in Italy or sister in law in Greece.


Can someone explain to me what MagicJack does that I can't do with Skype or FaceTime (Apple's version of Skype). I pay 2.3¢/min to Germany. That equals 434 minutes for $10. And I don't have to buy any hardware nor have any monthly obligation. I couldn't see a clear explanation of MagicJack nor of its costs on their web site.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> It's also lovely to know that, in a foreign country, one can have a US phone number for free long distance to friends/family in the US.
> 
> Even without that, using MJ+ means that I get 500 minutes for $10, when calling our daughter in Italy or sister in law in Greece.


I use my Magic Jack down here with a San Diego # to chat for sometimes an hour with my sister in Toronto Canada for free long distance and keep in touch with old friends from Canada. $14.95 per year now. I only once in a blue moon get disconnected and figured out I am getting some download update from some site, I probably need, like my virus protection software or Microsoft because my hard drive light is going crazy and call back in about 20 minutes. No problem. The voice quality is good. Our Telmex $380.00 peso per month connection works fine here.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Can someone explain to me what MagicJack does that I can't do with Skype or FaceTime (Apple's version of Skype). I pay 2.3¢/min to Germany. That equals 434 minutes for $10. And I don't have to buy any hardware nor have any monthly obligation. I couldn't see a clear explanation of MagicJack nor of its costs on their web site.


Magic Jack doesn't have monthly obligations, you buy service for a year.

It's less now than when I got it, a little before Christmas in 2011, but then it cost a total of a little under $100 for the device that can be used with phones, two years of service and 500 hours of talk.

You do pay more per minute for cell phones, so the 500 minutes is, of course, a lot fewer.

The service is pretty good, too. I was having an issue, about a month ago, where I couldn't get a dial tone. I went through their FAQs, I was asked if the light on the power converter was solid or blinking. I remembered it HAD been blinking, although by the time I got to checking on the website, it was out entirely.

The site told me I needed a new power converter, and that they'd send me one. They did. At no cost, and now it's functional again. I wouldn't use it for my only phone, of course, but if I don't want to bother sitting at the computer to talk to someone, or I just want a cheap "land" line, it's incomparable. 

I used two other internet phones, Vonage and a much smaller company. With Vonage, I was frequently told that I sounded like I was underwater. Their upload speed is awful. The other was better, but not by much. 

Although, when I cancelled the other, I didn't get the incredible hassle I got from Vonage. Google "cancel Vonage service" to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Where can you get Magic Jack for $15 because if you buy it anywhere in San Diego is is $40 for the year. 
Also the reception for Magic Jack depends primarily on your location and cell towers. It works great in places close to the border but the farther away you get from the border (Tijuana) the less quality of the frequency. If you live in Tijuana you don't need Magic Jack as most U.S. cell phones (and broadband connection) work fine.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

mes, go to their website and buy direct. If you buy at a retailer, of course, they're going to take their cut.

There are no shipping charges for the device and the power converter.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> mes, go to their website and buy direct. If you buy at a retailer, of course, they're going to take their cut.
> 
> There are no shipping charges for the device and the power converter.


I just checked the website and it is $69.95 if you already have an account and I saw nothing about a $15.00 price.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Magic Jack doesn't have monthly obligations, you buy service for a year.
> 
> It's less now than when I got it, a little before Christmas in 2011, but then it cost a total of a little under $100 for the device that can be used with phones, two years of service and 500 hours of talk.
> 
> ...


I still don't see what it gives me that Skype doesn't provide. Yearly is still a fee. With Skype I just have to add money to my account when it runs out. I am only paying for the minutes that I use with no additional costs nor hardware to buy. 

I guess another thing that bothers me about MagicJack is the user-unfriendly web site. I couldn't find a discussion of their rates or how it works anywhere. Are they using VOIP. Do they talk to cell towers or wifi? They say something about not needing a computer but do you need a phone? I have lots of computers but no standard phones, just cells. I couldn't find answers to even elementary questions on their web site. It may be great but how am I supposed to know.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

It is a Voip teplacement line. It uses a private Clec network. It provides a dial in phoneline and does not require a computer.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Let’s review a few facts regarding MJ. First of all it is a VOIP (voice over internet protocol). That means, just like any true VOIP, it does not require an active computer but it does require an active modem with an active internet connection. The original MJ switch required an active computer but the new one does not. 

MJ charges you about $70.00 US for the switch and one year service depending on your location and chosen phone number. We were living in Austin Texas so we chose an Austin number. We can call anyplace in the US and Canada from the states and now even from here with no extra charges. Also, anyone in the US or Canada can call us at no charge. 

Once we installed the MJ switch we were given the option of purchasing additional years service. We chose 5 years and there for we get a charge of about $15.00 US per year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> It is a Voip teplacement line. It uses a private Clec network. It provides a dial in phoneline and does not require a computer.


I see. So it gives you incoming calls as well. Thanks.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

pappabee said:


> Let’s review a few facts regarding MJ. First of all it is a VOIP (voice over internet protocol). That means, just like any true VOIP, it does not require an active computer but it does require an active modem with an active internet connection. The original MJ switch required an active computer but the new one does not.
> 
> MJ charges you about $70.00 US for the switch and one year service depending on your location and chosen phone number. We were living in Austin Texas so we chose an Austin number. We can call anyplace in the US and Canada from the states and now even from here with no extra charges. Also, anyone in the US or Canada can call us at no charge.
> 
> Once we installed the MJ switch we were given the option of purchasing additional years service. We chose 5 years and there for we get a charge of about $15.00 US per year.


It should be mentioned that the regular service is NOT $15/year; that applies only to a 5-year plan which is different from buying it off the rack for one year. Many (like myself) don't commit to anything that long as usually those services change and many times become less quality.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The biggest difference for me is that it's NOT tied to the laptop. I can get up and make dinner while on the phone. It's a PHONE, not a computer based way of talking with family and friends.

The downside is that it is a phone; there is no video capability.

Google "MagicJack deals" or look on Ebay, there are a lot of sellers with them for under $50.

Ultimately, you need to go with what works for you. The MJ+ works for me.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been using a MajicJack(not+) for about 5 years now at work. It works fine if you have a REALLY GOOD Internet connection. Skype seems to me to have better voice quality though and seems not to drop out as much.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> The biggest difference for me is that it's NOT tied to the laptop. I can get up and make dinner while on the phone. It's a PHONE, not a computer based way of talking with family and friends.
> 
> The downside is that it is a phone; there is no video capability.
> 
> ...


I use Skype on my iPod Touch. 

The iPod Touch looks like an iPhone but is not a phone. It runs apps just like a phone, including Skype, but it requires a Wifi connection since it has no cell connection.

So I am not tied to my computer and can talk from anywhere in the house and move around while I am talking.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I use Skype on my iPod Touch.
> 
> The iPod Touch looks like an iPhone but is not a phone. It runs apps just like a phone, including Skype, but it requires a Wifi connection since it has no cell connection.
> 
> So I am not tied to my computer and can talk from anywhere in the house and move around while I am talking.


Get the Talk Free app from the google store for Apple and you can talk using your MJ number. Works for iPhones and iPads too. Also for Android phones. Requires no hardware, just WiFi. Each device gives you another out line. Inbound calls ring on all devices. No extra charge. Just register with your MJ number.

It allows us to receive calls on the beach so long as there is a good WiFi signal available. Also when we travel, it frees us from taking any hardware.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Get the Talk Free app from the google store for Apple and you can talk using your MJ number. Works for iPhones and iPads too. Also for Android phones. Requires no hardware, just WiFi. Each device gives you another out line. Inbound calls ring on all devices. No extra charge. Just register with your MJ number.
> 
> It allows us to receive calls on the beach so long as there is a good WiFi signal available. Also when we travel, it frees us from taking any hardware.


Yes, this is what I do, I have MJ+ at home, but also on my cell, with an app.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> It should be mentioned that the regular service is NOT $15/year; that applies only to a 5-year plan which is different from buying it off the rack for one year. Many (like myself) don't commit to anything that long as usually those services change and many times become less quality.


Yes I bought the basic device plus one year service in June 2008. In 2009, I purchased the 5 year plan. Still going strong.

I think because of the low prices, many people are buying it as a convenience. I know I use it as an extra line when DW is on the phone. Cheaper than using my PayGo cell phone. Plus I call people/companies from Mexico during the winter. 800 numbers don't work here without an extra charge.

($40 plus $40 = $80 for 72 months LD service, $1.10 per month for an extra line and LD service.)

Their chat service has proven to be very responsive for resolving occasional problems. I had to reset the device a couple of times.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Yes I bought the basic device plus one year service in June 2008. In 2009, I purchased the 5 year plan. Still going strong.
> 
> I think because of the low prices, many people are buying it as a convenience. I know I use it as an extra line when DW is on the phone. Cheaper than using my PayGo cell phone. Plus I call people/companies from Mexico during the winter. 800 numbers don't work here without an extra charge.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The first time I couldn't get a dial tone, I used the chat function to learn to reset. I had reset the DSL connection, and was unaware that the phone needed to be reset afterwards. Now, of course, I know.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I've heard that Skype is better. I have a friend that has Skype, and will talk to him this summer, and I won't be moving until fall, so I have time to make my choice.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I've heard that Skype is better. I have a friend that has Skype, and will talk to him this summer, and I won't be moving until fall, so I have time to make my choice.


I spend an hour or more on Skype nearly daily. It is generally very good. 

I had a period recently of a few weeks where the connection was frequently dropped. I am convinced that was a result of a poor internet connection. I talked to Megacable about it. They found a loose connection, that did not immediately improve things. However, it spontaneously improved about a week later.

Except for that period, which was not Skype's fault, I have found Skype to work flawlessly.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you have a separate phone for using Skype? I was under the impression that the microphone in the computer was used, but I've seen ads for Skype phones.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FWIW, my connection with my daughter in Italy, and my son in China, frequently freezes or drops on Skype. It IS, of course, lovely to be able to see them when we're talking!

I haven't heard of Skype phones, but you CAN put the Skype app on a cell phone, having access to video phone for free, outside of your cell network.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

tijuanahopeful said:


> Do you have a separate phone for using Skype? I was under the impression that the microphone in the computer was used, but I've seen ads for Skype phones.


I have Skype on my smartphone, as well as Ring Central for my business as an app, which includes fax, toll-free number, unlimited texting, auto-receptionist, unlimited US/Canada. 

Works flawlessly on a 4g and/or LTE data connection. I took a tablet data SIM for the smartphone, so works like a regular cellphone for a tenth of the price... or cheaper.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We use Skype from Mexico for a couple of Canadian friends. Frequently we have to turn off the video to improve voice response. Once we do that it works as good as MJ. But for US locations, MJ is consistently better because of their private network.

Tijuana should be good because once you get to San Diego, you use their network instead of the internet. We also find certain times better than others. Typically mid-afternoon is better than evenings for both Skype and MJ from Mexico.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not really interested in the video part of Skype, mainly just the phone part. I've heard bad things about Magic Jack reception, and don't want to pay a high price for it.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Skype and Magic Jack are both free. For the magic jack to be free you just need a smart phone. So we have skype on our laptops and magic jack on my iphone. We use both. works out great.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Inbound MJ is cheaper than other VOIP services. $1.10/mo for inbound and outbound. If you do not need inbound then Skype is cheaper with your other Skype partners. But if you are calling landlines, try MJ. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

All VOIPs work just about the same. There wouldn't be so many of them if they didn't each have their good points. 

You need to pick the one that gives you what you want at the lowest price. It seems that each of us has a favorite that seems to work for us. 

Enjoy talking to your friends and relitives and just be happy that you can.:ranger:


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I do have a SmartPhone, and the US calls would be mostly outbound. Everyone else can email me, and if they don't want to do that, they can wait until I'm running errands or going to work across the border.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Why buy MJ when you get skype for free.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Heyduke said:


> Why buy MJ when you get skype for free.


magic jack is a free ap


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I really don't want to put any more apps on my phone, though. I want something that can be used when I'm at home, even though I have a SmartPhone, just as an addition to it. When I call my job for work, sometimes I have to hold, so I'm on both of my phones at one time while I'm holding


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Skype does not work well in all places; it depends on reception. Most say Skype is not so good here in Baja and Magic Jack works better.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

High price? It's only $40 at Walmart or other stores. That's much cheaper than a Smartphone...right?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Heyduke said:


> Why buy MJ when you get skype for free.


Skype is only free to other Skype users, same as MJ.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Skype is only free to other Skype users, same as MJ.


Well I call to the US with magic jack all the time- NOT to other magic jack users, and it's still free. Once I have called them once- they can call me back on the same number so it's free to them as well.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> Well I call to the US with magic jack all the time- NOT to other magic jack users, and it's still free. Once I have called them once- they can call me back on the same number so it's free to them as well.


I was referring to the Talk Free app for smart phones.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's make the difference between a land line call and a smart phone call. They're different and the VOIPs handle them differently.


----------



## rsimerly (May 7, 2012)

*MajicJack Plus*

I am currently in Ajijic, and I have used a MajicPlus for a year now. I use it with a portable phone that plugs in for electricity. It is dependent on the Telmex DSL modem and you plug the MajicJack USB adapter into an electric adapter and the modem. It can be used with your computer when you travel. Otherwise the only time you use the computer is to set up the MajicJack. It has perfect clarity with no failures in a year of service here. It does have a local Nashville, TN number so anyone I know in Nashville can call me locally.

The MajicJack Plus can be purchased on internet for $69.95 with one year of service. They have raised the yearly service fee to $29.95 a year, you can purchase service for up to five years.

I also have a Verizon cell phone with U.S.- Mexico calling. The service fee is $65.00 total for 450 minutes a month. It works fine in most locations in and around Ajijic even to the top of the mountain. I will say it does not have the clarity of the MajicJack, but it is portable.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm still here in the states (Oklahoma)... I purchased a MagicJack several months ago, but have never used it. I just haven't taken the time to learn how to use it or how it would be worth it for me.

Lately, I've been seeing ads on TV and a new MagicJack Plus. It doesn't cost much more than the original, but I have not seen or heard any details on how it improves on the original product. Any comments?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The original Magic Jack required that you plug it into your computer, and that the computer be on, and connected to the internet.

MJ+ connects, via a power adapter, into an electrical outlet, as well as into your modem and your phone wall outlet.

You can use it with any phone in your house that uses the phone lines, and whether your computer is on or not, the MJ+ works, so long as your internet connection is available.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> The original Magic Jack required that you plug it into your computer, and that the computer be on, and connected to the internet.
> 
> MJ+ connects, via a power adapter, into an electrical outlet, as well as into your modem and your phone wall outlet.
> 
> You can use it with any phone in your house that uses the phone lines, and whether your computer is on or not, the MJ+ works, so long as your internet connection is available.


Hmmmm... sounds like it would be worth the investment, for travel & residence abroad. I'll have to check it out. The prices I've seen here in WallMart & CVS pharmacies are $49.95 for MJ (unleaded); and $69.95 for MJ+

Anyone need me to send one to you??
(Just holler!!)


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd look at the MJ website. You need to get familiar with it, anyway, because that's where all your customer service will be provided. You can probably get it for less. I'd also, prior to going there, google "magic jack plus promo codes" to see if there are any available.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> I'd look at the MJ website. You need to get familiar with it, anyway, because that's where all your customer service will be provided. You can probably get it for less. I'd also, prior to going there, google "magic jack plus promo codes" to see if there are any available.


As usual, good thinking & advice!!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You should note that they have axed call forwarding. it is grandfathered for existing customers until their sub runs out. A bit of an irritant since I CFWD it to my cell while on the road.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

telcoman said:


> You should note that they have axed call forwarding. it is grandfathered for existing customers until their sub runs out. A bit of an irritant since I CFWD it to my cell while on the road.


I've never bothered. But really appreciate the call quality when talking to Italy, Greece or China!


----------

